# Cohiba Siglo VI Fake?



## TheSoldier

I recently bought a box of Cohiba Siglo VIs dated May 2015, they taste great (despite being smoked the very day shipped) and have that twang, they seem to be legit from everything I have seen (and tasted), they have the triple cap, the bands match the description of legitimate ones, the box themselves checks out good, the color seems consistent, and the bands don't move when tugged on the stick, the only reason I suspect anything is due to the white squares near the "seam" of the band on the cigar not being consistent with the rest of the squares in spacing, I know these are newer bands then when that method was described and would not be shocked if that one factor has changed with the new band, everything else fits the appropriate description given on the reference site I looked on, but I want to be extra sure despite the seller being notorious for the real deal, either way I will learn something out of this, and that is why I ask, thank you in advance, I will include some photos.


----------



## TheSoldier

And this is the spacing in question.


----------



## socalocmatt

Idk... Personally, I don't see anything that strikes me as being off right out of the gate. I don't see the spacing issue you're taking about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I agree. 
They appear symmetrical.


----------



## TheSoldier

To be honest, I thought they were good from the start, but upon showing them to my father, his opinion wasn't quite the same as mine, as he thought that spacing seemed off (he's the one that pointed out the article online about spotting fake Cohibas), I thought it kinda did too after he pointed it out (I probably worry too much), being it is easy to "spook" me when it comes to fakes, I thought I would ask to confirm/un-confirm my thoughts. I thank you for taking the time to read my post and especially for the responses. I am new to purchasing Habanos obviously (and the forum in general), so every little bit helps!


----------



## protekk

Nothing looks out of whack to me either. Also a big factor in the world of havanas, because of the inconsistencies we sometimes come across ("Cuba being Cuba"), is trusting your source which seems to be the case here


----------



## tomp

You can check the serial # here Authenticity Check | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TheSoldier said:


> I recently bought a box of Cohiba Siglo VIs dated May 2015, they taste great (despite being smoked the very day shipped) and have that twang, they seem to be legit from everything I have seen (and tasted), they have the triple cap, the bands match the description of legitimate ones, the box themselves checks out good, the color seems consistent, and the bands don't move when tugged on the stick, the only reason I suspect anything is due to the white squares near the "seam" of the band on the cigar not being consistent with the rest of the squares in spacing, I know these are newer bands then when that method was described and would not be shocked if that one factor has changed with the new band, everything else fits the appropriate description given on the reference site I looked on, but I want to be extra sure despite the seller being notorious for the real deal, either way I will learn something out of this, and that is why I ask, thank you in advance, I will include some photos.


Looks like your good to go enjoy your SEEGARS!:vs_cool:


----------



## sligub

tomp said:


> You can check the serial # here Authenticity Check | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial


This has already been faked.

PM somebody your source as that's the only way to say but looking at them they seem fine. The new band is completely different so none of the old tells will be useful


----------



## socalocmatt

sligub said:


> This has already been faked.
> 
> PM somebody your source as that's the only way to say but looking at them they seem fine. The new band is completely different so none of the old tells will be useful


True true. And there was once a website that sold legit CC bands and packaging. You could have fakes in legit bands/packaging.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Has anyone seen fakes yet with the new hologram bands? I've only seen old style band ones.


----------



## MrCrowley39

ForceofWill said:


> Has anyone seen fakes yet with the new hologram bands? I've only seen old style band ones.


I have fakes (at least I feel like they are based on where they came from (a co-worker bought them in Cuba at the house of a "factory worker" - long story). Mine may have real bands and the real box (pack of five) but the source is sketchy at best. I can take pictures tonight for comparison.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Here are the ones that I have that I think are fakes.


----------



## Ranger0282

I am way WAY to inexperienced with CC's to know a fake from a frog. Someone took some time to fake these and I am hoping I don't ever have this issue. Have you smoked one to tell how it taste? It looks so real to me......I have, as everyone has, heard the "factory worker" story and would also agree it sounds bogus....


----------



## tomp

The box and bands look legit. The cigar not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99

Geez....with so many legit vendors, why buy from some questionable source, regardless of price if that's the case? If you want Cohibas, you're gonna pay through the nose for the real thing. No shortcuts or deals for real ones whatsoever. Trust your source, of which there are many that deliver for real. I never question any boxes I get from my regular vendors. It would drive me nuts to scrutinize every box I get, cross reference serial #s (when available), and check out the bands and construction while wondering if I should smoke it or not...


----------

